

Show HN: ShredReel – A collaborative platform for snow sports videos - vincelieu
http://www.shredreel.com

======
vincelieu
Hello friends!

I want to introduce ShredReel to you all which just went live a few weeks ago.
ShredReel is a collaborative platform for organizing, finding, and sharing
videos from the ski slopes.

ShredReel allows you to upload unedited videos from any camera (GoPros,
smartphones, point & shoots) and tag friends, tricks, locations, bloopers,
basically anything done on skis or a snowboard using a vast set of pre-defined
tags. You can also search and filter by any of those tags so it’s easy to find
videos featuring specific actions or at specific locations. It allows you to
perform cross-sectional searches of different tags (basically like a pivot
table (for my Excel nerds) for videos). This is actually why the site was
created - it is very difficult to find videos of specific actions since you
are at the mercy of the person titling the video.

Lets say you did a 360 rotation on skis, you would add the tag for a 360, but
if you didn't land it, you could also add the tag for bloopers. If you also
did a a grab, you can add a tag for a grab as well. That moment will then show
up on all searches for 360s, bloopers, and grabs. The best section will most
likely be the bloopers as I'm sure you can imagine.

We are still trying to get more content up there so pardon the fact that
videos are sparse. I would love any feedback this talented community has to
offer!

Hope you enjoy it! Thanks!

